# Where is the FreeBSD first boot setup scripts



## fbsd_ (Apr 27, 2021)

I want to modify and add some commands on first system installation screen. So how can I?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 27, 2021)

There aren't any. Unless you installed sysutils/firstboot-pkgs for example. Or sysutils/firstboot-freebsd-update, there are a couple of firstboot-* ports/packages you can install.

The installation media has a custom boot script, bsdinstall(8).


----------



## fbsd_ (Apr 27, 2021)

Yea there it is:








						freebsd-src/usr.sbin/bsdinstall at main · freebsd/freebsd-src
					

FreeBSD src tree (read-only mirror). Contribute to freebsd/freebsd-src development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				



and information:





						bsdinstall(8)
					






					www.freebsd.org


----------

